# No Flex blocks at midnight for first time [las vegas]



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

Been getting a block any day i wanted to drive once midnight struck (in boulder junction). But wasn't able to pick up a block last night. It had to of been some kind of glitch in the system cause i went in the app as soon as it hit 12:00 on the dot. 

I know i got an email saying next day blocks may become available at 10pm but i made sure to check in thebapp at the time as well and nothing. 

Did anyone else have trouble getting a block, or is amazon limiting drivers from getting a block already (as ive been getting one almost every day)?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Got a email it's now at 10pm


----------



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Got a email it's now at 10pm


I know, i was in the app right at 10 too though and nothing


----------



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

Samething just happen to me I always get a block at 10pm gonna wait till 12am and see if anything pops up


----------



## jwcastle (Apr 29, 2016)

Angelo777 said:


> Samething just happen to me I always get a block at 10pm gonna wait till 12am and see if anything pops up


Sunday night at 10:20pm right now. Blocks have been available since 10pm and still are available. I guess not that many people are competing for blocks in Las Vegas. And the warehouse is near Lamb & Cheyenne (and not Boulder Hwy & Nellis as someone else mentioned)


----------



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

Angelo777 said:


> Samething just happen to me I always get a block at 10pm gonna wait till 12am and see if anything pops up


Let me know if you get one. I got a block at 10 yesterday but nothing popped up today. It seems like amazon is limiting drivers to a block every other day instead of being able to schedule a block every day. I don't know hope I'm wrong. Is anyone else able to still get a block everyday?

I suggest sending feedback to amazon through the app letting them know the issue if you're having same problem. That's what i just did


----------



## jwcastle (Apr 29, 2016)

jwcastle said:


> Sunday night at 10:20pm right now. Blocks have been available since 10pm and still are available. I guess not that many people are competing for blocks in Las Vegas. And the warehouse is near Lamb & Cheyenne (and not Boulder Hwy & Nellis as someone else mentioned)


10:40pm now and blocks are still available: 10am start or 12pm start, for 4 hours each.


----------



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

jwcastle said:


> Sunday night at 10:20pm right now. Blocks have been available since 10pm and still are available. I guess not that many people are competing for blocks in Las Vegas. And the warehouse is near Lamb & Cheyenne (and not Boulder Hwy & Nellis as someone else mentioned)


Blocks didn't even show up for me and I'm in vegas. Did a block today though. Would be really lame if we cant get a block everyday anymore


----------



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm thinking that since we can only do one block in a day, and with the scheduling changing to 10pm instead of midnight, now the app won't allow us to see open blocks because we already did a block in the same day and it's not recognizing that it's for the next day. Really hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!! (Sep 30, 2015)

So logistics is having the same problem as Prime Now. They hired Uber programmers.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> So logistics is having the same problem as Prime Now. They hired Uber programmers.


Or southwest airlines ones


----------



## JohnEasley (Mar 15, 2016)

How did you guys get the job. Applied months ago and they said waiting list is thousands deep and not hiring. Any tricks to get in? Thanks


----------



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

JohnEasley said:


> How did you guys get the job. Applied months ago and they said waiting list is thousands deep and not hiring. Any tricks to get in? Thanks


No tricks from me, just patience. Had to wait a couple months to finally get through.


----------



## JohnEasley (Mar 15, 2016)

I finally got the email but the dates for sign up for the informational session were week ago. Is there a time machine I am suppose to use?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

JohnEasley said:


> I finally got the email but the dates for sign up for the informational session were week ago. Is there a time machine I am suppose to use?


They might repeat the sessions this Monday/Tuesday. If there was provided a sign-up to attend link,
follow it and click thru. If you do get to attend a session, be prepared to wait a few days to get started,
Time machine is an excellent idea though.


----------



## Madmcupcake (Sep 19, 2015)

I applied about 6wks ago and received an email yesterday with the survey. Im in Vegas too. Hoping this works out, tired of ubering for extra cash. How long after orientation can you get started?


----------



## kojobarnor (Jun 26, 2016)

the blocks has changed to 10pm daily and also starting mid week they re moving warehouse to the aiport area where the amazon prim now location is. also 1,2,3 hours blocks are now available..


----------



## Madmcupcake (Sep 19, 2015)

For Vegas... in the drop down menu where you select the area. What is it called? My option was Boulder Junction... is this Boulder City? Or what they call Vegas? I emailed support but it was a canned response that wasnt helpful.


----------



## kojobarnor (Jun 26, 2016)

for vegas. it just called boulder junction (DLV01) but the address is not in boulder city just a name. address is on alexander and bay lake trail. any way mid week its gonna be relocated to airport location on post road i assume


----------



## Madmcupcake (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks! That is what I wanted support to tell me. Im in Sandy Valley so I was worried they thought I was close to Boulder City. Is a mid size car like a Prius big enough? and when do you catch blocks? 10pm for the next day? ty im just starting.


----------



## JohnEasley (Mar 15, 2016)

Can you only sign up for one shift each night for the next day?


----------

